# Is my doe pregnant?llily is in labor !!!



## Mason&lily (Feb 13, 2016)

I have two Nigerian does , and one one seems to be pregnant but I'm not sure . I had a pygmy buck in with them for almost a year and I saw the girls come in and out of heat and he never did anything , so we decided to sell him since he wasn't doing his job and since I'm going into registered goats. I noticed last week she had a little discharge so I just thought she was in heat but now she is swollen.


----------



## Mason&lily (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Mason&lily (Feb 13, 2016)

The last picture is my other doe , so u can compare


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 13, 2016)

Oh wow! She looks big, I would watch her udder, she definetly looks like shes got a few kids in there


----------



## Mason&lily (Feb 13, 2016)

She was twin and her mom always had twins so I hope if she is pregnant , it might be twins . This will be her first time kidding


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Feb 15, 2016)

Your doe definitely looks pregnant! I'm guessing that she'll have twins. Keep us updated!


----------



## Mason&lily (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm thinking she is 3 months along looking at her udder


----------



## goat-hugger (Feb 22, 2016)

She has a bugle on her right side looks pregnant to me how is her udder looking?


----------



## Mason&lily (Feb 27, 2016)

I will take new pictures tomorrow, her tests look more swollen and longer kinda


----------



## Jenn27 (Feb 28, 2016)

Compared to how ours looked yesterday she does look pregnant. I just thought my doe was finally putting on weight.....wellll she was, just not from food.  She gave birth yesterday.


----------



## Mason&lily (Feb 28, 2016)

Here are some I took right before I fed them.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 28, 2016)

I vote for pregnant, but not all that close to kidding time. No discharge, no swelling, no real udder development, so she could give birth any time between oh, lets say... today  and 6-8 weeks from now


----------



## Mason&lily (Feb 28, 2016)

If she is pregnant I think she will kid maybe late March or April. She really wasn't gonna get bred but apparently the little buck must've decided he felt like it, he never showed interest in the girls mainly my wether . But I hope she is so if she has doe I can keep her and breed her to my new Nigerian buck


----------



## Mason&lily (Mar 14, 2016)

Here are some updated pictures of her


----------



## Mason&lily (Mar 30, 2016)

I just took these pictures today , she looks like she is starting to bag up, she has been laying around a lot and doesn't really play or do much could these be signs she is getting close to having her baby(s). She is a first freshener. Her bag is as big as her mom is from this year . Also can someone tell me what they think of her udder , if it's a decent one or not .


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm gonna check to the experts on this... but feel compelled to give MHO... She looks pregnant to me, but not close... like maybe still a week or more away.  pretty sure that's NOT what you wanted to hear... Might just be that she's carrying them in close and low... I don't know. Have you checked her ligs?  I don't see any goo dripping... and she doesn't look puffy/pink/red/open/etc to me. Her udder looks like it's developing very nicely, but also doesn't look more than ~1/2 full to me from where it should be/go to.  <---just MHO, and what do I know?


----------



## Mason&lily (Apr 1, 2016)

Checked her ligs Earlier today and they were very soft and squishy... Just went to check on her from the last time I checked her at 6 her bag has gotten Huge bigger then her moms. And her vulva is very swollen and I think she is starting to go into labor now


----------



## Mason&lily (Apr 1, 2016)

Pics I took earlier


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 1, 2016)

Good Luck! 

edited to say: Wow she has bagged up!


----------



## Mason&lily (Apr 1, 2016)

Her bag is bigger now but too dark to take a pic


----------



## Mason&lily (Apr 1, 2016)

She is a first freshener and I'm very surprised how big her udder is because her moms is smaller then hers.


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 1, 2016)

Have you seen any contractions yet?


----------



## Mason&lily (Apr 1, 2016)

Just took a pic not sure if u can really see


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 1, 2016)

Looks like she is getting much closer, I will be watching and waiting for kids!


----------



## Mason&lily (Apr 1, 2016)

We saw a little contraction but I think it was kinda a getting the baby in the right spot kinda contraction , she breathing or panting not like super fast but fast and I can kinda see her belly move here and there


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 1, 2016)

Oh, getting close! My ewe had her first contraction and lambed 24hrs later


----------



## Mason&lily (Apr 1, 2016)

I have a feeling she will have it after I fall asleep


----------



## Mason&lily (Apr 2, 2016)

Is it normal for a doe to get and upset stomach ?? Last night she was fine but now she has an upset stomach


----------



## Mason&lily (Apr 2, 2016)

Lilly is in labor !!!!


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Mason&lily (Apr 2, 2016)

How long before o should really worry , she has been in labor for about 40 minutes


----------



## maritown (Apr 2, 2016)

Mason&lily said:


> How long before o should really worry , she has been in labor for about 40 minutes


Is she in hard labor, ie pushing and straining constantly?  If a doe is really getting down to business and nothing is progressing within 1 hour of hard labor, I go in and see if things are ok.


----------



## Mason&lily (Apr 2, 2016)

We have a baby on the ground !!!


----------



## maritown (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Latestarter (Apr 2, 2016)

Grats! Waiting on details, pictures, gender(s)... you know, all that good stuff. Did I mention pics?


----------



## Assie (Apr 3, 2016)

Jenn27 said:


> Compared to how ours looked yesterday she does look pregnant. I just thought my doe was finally putting on weight.....wellll she was, just not from food.  She gave birth yesterday.


Awesome!!! congrats


----------



## Assie (Apr 3, 2016)

Soooo as I am new and don't know much about pregnancy. How would I know if my doe is pregnant? What are tell tell signs? One of my Pygmy's was getting big and I thought I felt the baby kick, but now she suddenly is normal size???? i'm confused


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 3, 2016)

Assie said:


> Soooo as I am new and don't know much about pregnancy. How would I know if my doe is pregnant? What are tell tell signs? One of my Pygmy's was getting big and I thought I felt the baby kick, but now she suddenly is normal size???? i'm confused



The kids are on the right side, anything from the left is the rumen. Normally if the rumen is empty the animal will appear smaller, not ruling out that she isn't pregnant some animals like to hide the babies. The vet was almost 90% convinced our ewe wasn't pregnant, we took her in for an ultrasound and she lambed four days later


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 3, 2016)

Mason&lily said:


> We have a baby on the ground !!!


Wooh! So excited to see what she gave you!


----------



## Mason&lily (Apr 3, 2016)

It's a girl!!! That means I get to keep her. She is so tiny for a single.


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 3, 2016)

Beautiful, congrats!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 3, 2016)

She's adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 3, 2016)

She's a real beauty! Congrats!


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 3, 2016)

Assie said:


> Soooo as I am new and don't know much about pregnancy. How would I know if my doe is pregnant? What are tell tell signs? One of my Pygmy's was getting big and I thought I felt the baby kick, but now she suddenly is normal size???? i'm confused


You might want to start a new thread about your doe, and include some pictures, you'd be more likely to get some good feedback.

Is her udder getting larger/fuller?  That's usually a good sign she's pregnant.  Getting wide is usually a sign, too, but how full the rumen is can also change how wide they look.  Close to the end of a pregnancy, the kid(s) can also 'drop', settling lower and getting into position to be born, and that can make the doe look less wide (at least that's the way with sheep and horses, hopefully a goat person can chime in and confirm or correct this).

If you have a buck running with your does full time, you will have random pregnancies.  You may want to consider penning him except for when you want to breed, and if not you'll want to get real observant of your does, and learn their signs of when they are pregnant and getting close.  There are vaccinations you should give about a month before kids are born, and there's things you should have ready in case of trouble during kidding.

If you don't want to breed, you can wether the buck.  If you do want to breed because you want milk - that's yet another reason to pen the buck separately, as I often hear that a buck in with milking does can make the milk taste bad.

Good luck!


----------



## Mason&lily (Apr 6, 2016)

Ok so the little doeling has problems in her front legs her hoofs curl under but our vet told us to give her BoSe and splint her legs to help her but they should start straightening out. But we might take her in to see our vet just so he can take a good look and make sure she is ok. But I also have some horrible news one of my does (that could've been pregnant , we took her to get breed) died today.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm so sorry about your doe!  Do you have any idea of how she died (so maybe you can prevent something like that happening again in the future)?


----------



## Mason&lily (Apr 6, 2016)

We have no clue last night she was her usually troublesome self (she is an escape artist) she ate all her food and her hay, and all the trees she was trimming while running around. She had no scours ether it was out of the blue. Not only is it a lost of her but also the lost of her future baby.​


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 6, 2016)

Sorry for your loss. Actually a multiple loss as it were.


----------



## Jenn27 (Apr 7, 2016)

Mason&lily said:


> We have no clue last night she was her usually troublesome self (she is an escape artist) she ate all her food and her hay, and all the trees she was trimming while running around. She had no scours ether it was out of the blue. Not only is it a lost of her but also the lost of her future baby.​


.   

I'm so sorry.


----------

